# 1965 gto tire size?



## Buttinz (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello,
I’m doing 4 wheel disc conversion and need to switch to 15” wheels. I Bought rims already only not sure of tire size to go with?225/60r15 sound right?
thanks
joe


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

245 60 14 on 14 x7 rim


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

Make sure you check the clearance at the front of the fender. It's pretty tight on the early GTO's. I got upset and cut the front of my fender out, which I had repaired later.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Old Man Taylor said:


> Make sure you check the clearance at the front of the fender. It's pretty tight on the early GTO's. I got upset and cut the front of my fender out, which I had repaired later.


Agree 2nd gen gives room for the 60 series heard 1st gen is a little tricky with wide tires


----------



## Buttinz (Apr 19, 2020)

I did a search and seams these where the factory tire size for 14”&15” wheels. I didn’t even know the 15” wheel was factory option on the 65?
thanks


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

STD and the rally 1 were both 14 x6 in 65 from Pontiac no 15 inch.The first was 1971 option I believe and they were made from the center section of the rally 2 14 inch. Highly prized wheel to find


----------



## Buttinz (Apr 19, 2020)

pontrc said:


> STD and the rally 1 were both 14 x6 in 65 from Pontiac no 15 inch.The first was 1971 option I believe and they were made from the center section of the rally 2 14 inch. Highly prized wheel to find


Idk what I found then lol. I bought 15x7 std wheels to put my dog dish back on them as I like that look. I’m so confused tire size as I don’t want issues.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Ask Coker tire Buttinz with what rim you have and measurements I’m sure they could point you in the right direction


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

pontrc said:


> Ask Coker tire Buttinz with what rim you have and measurements I’m sure they could point you in the right direction


Or other members who have the 64-67 could help you out hopefully


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It wasn't. 15" tires were an option on the B bodies only in 1965. It wasn't until 71 or 72 that 15" tires were available on the A body.

Original tire was a 7.75 x 14 on the 65 GTO

Heres another chart showing equvilent tire sizes since the 1960s


F60-14F70-14F78-14, F83-147.50-14775-14195 R14225/60 R14215/70 R14205/80 R14G60-14G70-14G77-14, G78-148.00-14825-14205 R14235/60 R14225/70 R14215/80 R14H60-14H70-14H78-148.50-14855-14215 R14245/60 R14235/70 R14225/80 R14



F60-15F70-15F78-157.50-15775-15195 R15225/60 R15215/70 R15205/80 R15G60-15G70-15G78-158.00-15 8.25-15825-15205 R15235/60 R15225/70 R15215/80 R15H60-15H70-15H78-158.50-15, 8.55-15855-15215 R15245/60 R15235/70 R15225/80 R15


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Depends on how high you have the rear sitting. Stock or more common raised? I started with 2456015 on my 66. Really tight on the front but did clear. The back was great, could have gone bigger. Did my front disc brake conversion, gained about 3/32" track width on the front. Now the 245's don't clear. Switched to 2356015 which is just perfect on the front. Would be good on the back too and if you like all 4 the same, that's your size. But, they aren't going to look real big on the back. I mentioned rear height as; if you do have the non stock somewhat raised rearend, 2756015 is awesome. I swapped out the 245s on the back for those as with my new 3.31 gears, they were a little short. I think you might look at 2256015 as pretty small.


----------



## 65sohc (Aug 13, 2019)

I bought my 65 about 6 months ago. It has Rally 2 wheels: 14x7 front and 15x7 rear and four wheel disc brakes. Tires are 245/60 front and 265/50 rear. with no clearance problems. It is lowered on QA1 coilovers. I just took measurements in the rear. The distance between the fender lip and the chassis is 12.5 inches. I ordered American Torq Thrust 2 17x9.5 rear and 17x8 front with 245/45 and 275/40 tires. I'll see at the end of this week if my calculations were correct.


----------



## jims65goat (May 19, 2020)

65sohc said:


> I bought my 65 about 6 months ago. It has Rally 2 wheels: 14x7 front and 15x7 rear and four wheel disc brakes. Tires are 245/60 front and 265/50 rear. with no clearance problems. It is lowered on QA1 coilovers. I just took measurements in the rear. The distance between the fender lip and the chassis is 12.5 inches. I ordered American Torq Thrust 2 17x9.5 rear and 17x8 front with 245/45 and 275/40 tires. I'll see at the end of this week if my calculations were correct.


----------



## jims65goat (May 19, 2020)

Hi,
How does it look? Have same 65. Did you lower it? I'm thinking 1 inch Beltech springs front and rear. 18x8 285 40 in rear 18x7 255 35 in front. Saw this set up at Grand National show on a 65 in display. Are you happy with coilovers?
Thanks much


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Buttinz said:


> Hello,
> I’m doing 4 wheel disc conversion and need to switch to 15” wheels. I Bought rims already only not sure of tire size to go with?225/60r15 sound right?
> thanks
> joe


Did you buy Rally wheels if so where did you get them Im looking for my 65 Ames is riduculous $1000 plus shipping. Right


----------



## Jared (Apr 19, 2013)

Droach6498 said:


> Did you buy Rally wheels if so where did you get them Im looking for my 65 Ames is riduculous $1000 plus shipping. Right


They have them on Summit but they're close to $1000 on there too. Probably no shipping though.









1970 PONTIAC LEMANS RESTOPARTS Supplied G989003 RESTOPARTS® Supplied Specialty Wheel GTO Rally II Wheels | Summit Racing


Free Shipping - RESTOPARTS® Supplied Specialty Wheel GTO Rally II Wheels with qualifying orders of $99. Shop Wheels at Summit Racing.




www.summitracing.com


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I found some on CL have you done a Tempest Craigslist search. Theyre on there but you might have a $$$ shipping depends where you live. But try Tempest CL I have seen them there. One guy has them for $50 each I think it was Idaho, maybe Colorado.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Oh and a trick to Tempest CL is click on, owner, as there is a ton of new or dealers on there every state. Good luck!


----------

